# Shoshone/Grizzly Conditions 7/25/12



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

Big wata, big data!


----------



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just drove through glenwood canyon- tons of wood coming down. Also saw emergency vehicles on the bike path just below tombstone, hope all is ok


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

USGS gauge says the Colorado at Dotsero hit 5000 overnight????!!!!!!!


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

*Shoshone/Grizzly*

There was an event this morning, lots of wood in the river, and the river is running black.

Please use caution.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

The guage says it popped to 5 grand last night around midnight. We had some pretty crazy rainstorms in Vail and Summit, seems that around Dotsero and in the canyon they got one as well. Anyone run Shoshone yet today?


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*mistake?*

there has to be an error in the gage since below glenwood gage never hit 5000cfs. But it definately bounce up a lot.


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

The Glenwood paper says there were a bunch of mudslides in the Dotsero area that buried the railroad tracks in several spots, and the Dotsero gauge seems to have gone offline as of 7 this morning. Think it got hit by one of those mudslides?


----------



## David Miller (May 23, 2010)

Drove up the Colorado River Road this AM. Very impressive mud slides! Also impressive was the response from the Eagle County Road Crew. Kudos to you guys!


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

so, the river was cranking for a minute, that is for sure. 

just drove upriver of shoshone and past the canyon, drove up colorado river road and there was a big rain event there, because every drainage had overtaken the road, littering the area with sticks and logs.

As for shoshone, runnable as of 4:00, but stay heads up, tons of new wood in there, and stuff is shifting.


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

The Upper C above Dotsero had flash floods from sidestreams in the night. Sweetwater Rd is impassable today. The G-Wave came in at 2 AM. Where was everybody? Must have been watching Chrispy's band...


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I tubed it and it was good!
The midgets I had with me are @ Ruby Horsethief right now


----------



## kung fu kayaker (Sep 17, 2009)

Kayaked from the middle section of Barrel down to Grizzly around 5p today. Dotsero gauge was somewhere around 2450. Everything was clean and no major hazards to note as we saw it. However, once you get into Shoshone there are lots of wood jams, hazardous to swimmers mostly, on the banks left and right depending on where the current is. The most unnerving thing that I saw was a fence post with a nail and what looked like barb wire dangling into the current at the bottom of Maneater on river right. Just a heads up to the community. These hazards will continue to shift throughout the night, so be heads up as others have stated. Cheers


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

*Boating Shoshone Red River of Logs*

Curious if anyone boated/kayaked Shashone this morning with all the wood?
I bailed on it but was hoping to get back down there tomorrow and see if it had cleared out a little.
Most of the gauges are reading 0 for Grizzly Shashone....anyone have eyes on it and might know what the flow is? Apparently last night at midnight it jumped to 5000 and was reading 2260 this morning.
Any beta on this would be great.


****


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Just ran it with 1 raft, 2 midgets, 3 bottles of wine, I was able to oar through it, wish the boat wasn't mine


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Moderator Note: Three threads on same topic merged at 9:30.

Christian - what's a midget?


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

but seriously, go to noaa.gov, click on wether alerts, click on western colorado, find the bar on the left side, click on rivrs and lakes, and then find the colorado river drop down click on what you need to see or try this: Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service: Grand Junction: Colorado River near Dotsero

and you'll get the beta you want


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Moderator Note: Three threads on same topic merged at 9:30.
> 
> Christian - what's a midget?


Stacy when shes 3 foot tall


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Rafted this AM. Eyeballing would say 2500-3000, lots and lots of wood, debris, etc. all over the place. Was watery mud, not muddy water. Had 6 inches of milch and sticks and shiz in bottom of the raft. Rumor is the FD came out after several experienced commercial guides flipped on some crazy hidden strainer in the first eddy river right. I didn't see it, but I skipped the eddy after hearing that. People were saying no major injuries just precautionary call out checking on shaken up custies. Unconfirmed, just what I headed from a few strangers.

Everything got caked in pudding like mud, gear is a mess, never been in anything like it! Use extra caution.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

WhiteLightning said:


> Rafted this AM. Eyeballing would say 2500-3000, lots and lots of wood, debris, etc. all over the place. Was watery mud, not muddy water. Had 6 inches of milch and sticks and shiz in bottom of the raft. Rumor is the FD came out after several experienced commercial guides flipped on some crazy hidden strainer in the first eddy river right. I didn't see it, but I skipped the eddy after hearing that. People were saying no major injuries just precautionary call out checking on shaken up custies. Unconfirmed, just what I headed from a few strangers.
> 
> Everything got caked in pudding like mud, gear is a mess, never been in anything like it! Use extra caution.


Sorry mulch and heard. Not that good typing on new Kindle Fire yet....


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone got eyes on this...this morning? Hows it looking? Strainers moving wood etc etc


----------



## jmrider19 (Feb 5, 2004)

Does anybody have any new beta on this?? Is there still some wood piled up in there, and is there anything that should be watched out for?


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

jmrider19 said:


> Does anybody have any new beta on this?? Is there still some wood piled up in there, and is there anything that should be watched out for?


There's one other thing--a friend of mine had heartburn just above Tombstone last weekend--don't eat at Arturo's until they fix the green chili problem. Believe me, it's as bad as swimming into a strainer.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

As of last weekend, the wood was clear of the normal routes. The eddys were still cluttered and most beaches unreachable. The wood stuck on the rocks just below the surface actually is making it easier to see the most clear channels.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Today all typical lines were totally clear, except at the put-in where the lines were pretty long if you're a sucker rafter


----------

